# Charity Knitting In South Wales UK



## chopsy

I like knitting for charity would like to find something local if possible any one have any ideas?


----------



## tintin63

My mum and aunties all knit for charities through the local church. They are in Ystrad Mynach.


----------



## Mary Cardiff

I knit for the Premature Baby unit at Heath hospital Cardiff.Hat booties and mitts,and tiny cardigans. Find out if the hospitals in your area need knitting for the premature unit,


----------



## Portia

chopsy said:


> I like knitting for charity would like to find something local if possible any one have any ideas?


Do try your local church & hospital - also charity shops in your nearest town. Someone may well have a small knitting group going that makes things for charity. If not, you could start one of your own. Ask to put a small ad in your local library, or newsagents, & you might be amazed by what comes out of it.

Google knitting groups for your area & you may well come up with something. There are two "Let's Knit" groups in Wales. One in Ammanford & one in Newport. If you contact them, they might be able to help.


----------



## roseknit

I have knitted easter chicks for Velindre Hospital in Whitchurch Cardiff and I would take them over when I visited my family. This is a Cancer Hospital and they did have a shop, where they sold these chicks and other knitted things, I am ex Cardiff lady, lived in Whirchurch for 30 years. Also you could try Homeless shelters, Blankets are always wecome, and Hats ,scarves etc.


----------



## CarolynV

Try Project Linus UK - they have groups all over the UK


----------

